# Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss



## DerWeißfischer (4. März 2011)

_*HALLO LEUTE *__*
ICH BIN NEU HIER IM FORUM UNN HOFFE DAS ICH DEN BEITRAG ÜBERHAUPT IN DER RICHTIGEN KATEGORIE EINGEORNET HABE |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
ICH WEIS AUCH NOCH NICHT SO GENAU WO ICH MIR DANN EURE BEITRÄGE ANSCHAUEN KANN :c:c:c
ALSO DA JA ZZ FERIEN SIND UNN MEINE OMA IN GEISSEN AN DER LAHN WOHN WOLTE ICH MAL FREGEN WIE MAN DOR FISCHE AM BESTEN ÜBERLISTEN KANN AUF WELCHEN FISCH MAN GEHEN SOLLTE UNN WIE ???? 
FREU MICH AUF EURE BEITRÄGE#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
DER WEISSFISCHER:vik:
*_


----------



## Seele (5. März 2011)

*AW: Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss*

Aaaalso, erstmal herzlich willkommen. Stell dich doch mal bitte erst mal hier vor. Danach deaktivierst du am Besten mal deine Caps Lock Taste. Wenn das erledigt hast, dann suchst dir in Zukunft das richtige Forum für deine Frage, dann bekommst du auch Antworten. Sinnvoll wäre es auch vorher erst die Boardsuche zu bemühen, da dort sicher einiges darüber drin steht. 
Ansonsten willkommen im Board. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------



## Pat 79 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss*

Erst mal Wilkommen im Board.

Ich nehme mal an du meinst Gießen an der Lahn.

Dazu gibt es hier einen extra Themenbereich (Threat).

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206566

Schau da mal rein. Evtl. findest du schon ein paar Infos. Ansonsten dort noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## DerWeißfischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss*

OK thx für die antworten wobei ich das mit dem richtigen forum nicht ganz verstanden habe un das mit der boardsuche auch nicht


----------



## littleFisherman (7. März 2011)

*AW: Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss*

Hi,
willkommen im Forum 
Gemeint ist das richtige Unterforum, verschiedene Kategorien um die erstellten Themen halbwegs geordnet zu haben.
Die Boardsuche ist eine foreninterne Suchmaschine zum herausfiltern bestimmter Themen mithilfe von Stichwörtern 
lg
Manu


----------



## BountyHunter81 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Zu dieser jahreszeit am fluss*

Um direkt zu deiner Frage zu kommen - für die meisten Fische ist es im Moment noch ein bissl früh, besonders am Fluss. 
Ich kann jetzt nicht für deine Region sprechen, aber bei uns ist der Fluß an sich einfach noch viel zu kalt.
Dazu kommt das die meisten Fische jetzt in der Laich sind oder darauf zusteuern - sprich, die Biester fressen jetzt einfach nicht.
Die meisten Frühjahrsfänge sind wohl eher unter der Kategorie Glück/Zufall einzuordnen, wobei Ausnahmen natürlich die Regel bestätigen.
Falls bei euch ansässig und freigegeben, wären Forellen einen Versuch wert. Die mögen eher kaltes Wasser.
Ansonsten fressen viele Weissfische gerade um Kräfte für die Laich nach der Winterruhe zu tanken.
Und noch als allgemeiner Tipp, pass die Köder der Jahreszeit an. Zur Zeit also nur kleine leicht verdauliche Happen, zB (2-3)Maden oder Wurmfetzen.


----------

